# Super glue



## Manco (Apr 29, 2005)

Super glue works excellent for closing small cuts. Actually, I've used it on a cut on my palm,not related to treework, that should have had many stitches. It does not burn at all when applied, holds quite nicely, no need to go back to doctor to get stitches removed, leaves very minimal scarring.
Does anyone know what it was originally designed for? I heard but can't confirm that it was intended for battlefield use until casualty could be brought to hospital to close wounds. I don't know about that but I do know it has worked for me.


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 29, 2005)

Krazy glue which is a Borden product is what you want to use its not "accepted" in proffessional medicine but works well for cuts that arent associated with major vessels. I've been using it on myself and several others for 20 years now, everything seems fine.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 29, 2005)

It is used in medicine but in a sterile form not just off the shelf from the hardware store. Typically used for small splits,fissures and shallow wounds that would be very difficult for a stitch to hold. Not a good replacement therapy for wounds that should be stitched as it will lead to excessive scarring(which may not be important for some,but may be for the vain crowd) and in some cases may fail to hold the wound closed adequately for knitting to occur.


Disclaimer: This information is based upon knowledge aquired from a medical professional w/ clinical experience in such matters but this annecdotal evidence may not be acceptable to arkansas rednecks.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 29, 2005)

Newfie said:


> Disclaimer: This information is based upon knowledge aquired from a medical professional w/ clinical experience in such matters but this annecdotal evidence may not be acceptable to arkansas rednecks.


 Being facetious I see.  

Really, I would have expected something a bit more creative from you. Are you feeling well?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 29, 2005)

Newfie, Can your lady confirm or deny its use for putting fragile organs like the liver back together?


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 29, 2005)

I believe it was created during one war, think Vietnam, as liquid stitches.

I have used it for several years, a good thing about super glue is that it is activated by mosture (not air like some believe) which makes it great for messy cuts.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 29, 2005)

Acturly, I's aints never cuts meself too gosh dern bad, so's I don't knows bout sowen no stiches. By and by though, I've slice me hand on some sheit metel, and I's just used some duc taep and some new fangledy paper called "bathroom tissue." I don't knows what's a cousin's sposed to use em for, but thy sur nough sop up the blud right nice. I wood ne trust no supper glue thoguh, cause newfee don't know's nothing. just so yall'ses know, this is spacemuleses sis/mom a transfiguraten for em, since he's can no red nor writ.


----------



## texasnative (Apr 29, 2005)

cyanacrylic acid (krazy glue, super glue) was in fact developed for use in Vietnam. It is often used in emergency rooms and is called Dermabond. Same difference, except it costs alot more to have it applied there. $1.09 at the hardware store or $300 at the ER. I keep a tube in my first aid kit.


----------



## spacemule (Apr 29, 2005)

texasnative said:


> cyanacrylic acid (krazy glue, super glue) was in fact developed for use in Vietnam. It is often used in emergency rooms and is called Dermabond. Same difference, except it costs alot more to have it applied there. $1.09 at the hardware store or $300 at the ER. I keep a tube in my first aid kit.


You're close, except it's not "cyanacrylic acid," it's "cyan*o*acrylic acid."


----------



## Newfie (Apr 29, 2005)

spacemule said:


> Being facetious I see.
> 
> Really, I would have expected something a bit more creative from you. Are you feeling well?



It was early. I'll try harder next time. 


I turned you back "on" just in time to see that you are channeling Tony Marks.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 29, 2005)

Stumper said:


> Newfie, Can your lady confirm or deny its use for putting fragile organs like the liver back together?



I can ask.  She's on call this weekend so I might not see her til Monday. Just me and the boys all weekend.


----------



## pantheraba (Apr 29, 2005)

texasnative said:


> It is often used in emergency rooms and is called Dermabond.



Correct on the "Dermabond." I keep some in my medical kit. A friend's wife is an orthopedic surgical rep and she had some that had an "expired" date...she gave it to me. I had it when a guy had a cut to his finger that wouldn't stop bleeding with pressure...needed stitches, maybe 2. It took 2 tubes to get it right (learning on the job) but it did a good job of closing and holding.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 29, 2005)

I keep a tube of this super glue in my first aid kit too. helps alot when you dont have a hospital right down the street and your hand is cut open. Theres even a tube in my truck in the glove box, dont know how good that is for it, but its there.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2005)

Stumper said:


> Newfie, Can your lady confirm or deny its use for putting fragile organs like the liver back together?



Not to her knowledge, Justin.


----------



## Stumper (May 2, 2005)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## mbopp (May 2, 2005)

Years ago on the evening news there was a story about superglue and brain surgury. The surgeons would use it to repair a ruptured anurism they described as "wet tissue paper." Since it's activated by moisture it sealed the artery on contact. At the time it wasn't approved in the U.S., but the docs were getting it from Canada. And yes I've used the stuff instead of going to the ER for a stitch or 2.


----------



## pmuscato (May 3, 2005)

WOW, great info. I'll add that to may kit, right next to the maxie pad. Thanks


----------



## JonnyHart (May 20, 2005)

Before the glue is applied the bleeding must be stopped right? wondering if it stops the bleeding or closes the laceration and keeps it from opening up again. I mean it can't stick if the cut is still bleeding. If the glue helps in clotting then it should be a part of every combat medic and combat lifesaver bag. Not for arterial bleeding, but for any other wound I would take my chances with possible infection as opposed to bleeding out. good thread.


----------



## Manco (May 21, 2005)

I jinxed myself with this thread. I've not had a bad cut from a saw until 2-weeks ago  Its healing very good. Prbably could have used 10-12 stitches. My smallest saw has tasted blood. I hope he doesn't incite the rest of the pack :Eye:


----------



## Lumberjack (May 21, 2005)

Jonny, super glue is activated by moisture, so it does help slow the bleeding, IMO. I have used it to close up wounds that were leakin pretty badly and it does help slow the bleeding and seal up the wound.

Its great! My thumb is turning out well, the skin should be back fully within another 1-1.5 weeks. It shoulda had around 4 stitches they tell me. The dang tendons and ligaments are mighty stiff though, its hard to bend the last knuckle at all, it wont bend nearly as much as my right thumb will. Its only been a week though.


----------

